# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Charting 2 sets of data for multiple people

## angieosborn2020

Hello! 
I am trying to put together a graph that compares people for their achievements in "New Assets In" and "Deeply Served" for the months noted.
See data attached.
Thanks!

----------


## Marius44

Hello
If I understand correctly, look at the attachment.

Hello,
Mario

----------


## angieosborn2020

Mario, you're the best! THANK YOU!

----------


## Marius44

Hello
Thank you for the feedback

Hello,
Mario

----------

